# Songs you have stuck in your head.



## NukaXhownD (Sep 1, 2009)

No matter how hard you try, you just can't get that one song out of your head. Sometimes, it may seem to go away for a while, but then it just comes back D:

What is your song? 

Mine would be 'Bike Thief' by Freezepop. Damn you, Downhill Domination! (You get 50 extra bonus points if you remember what Downhill Domination is. Notice the capitalization. >)

-robotic voice- I am a bike - THIEF. I am a bike- DAMNIT.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 1, 2009)

NukaXhownD said:


> Mine would be 'Bike Thief' by Freezepop. Damn you, Downhill Domination! (You get 50 extra bonus points if you remember what Downhill Domination is. Notice the capitalization. >)



I been trying to find that remix. Do you know where it is? 



Also that is a good game I used to be very good at it  but now I don't have it anymore I need to get it again


----------



## NukaXhownD (Sep 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I been trying to find that remix. Do you know where it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Also that is a good game I used to be very good at it  but now I don't have it anymore I need to get it again



*awards Load_Blown his 50 extra bonus points* No, sadly, I don't. >_<

I got a copy of it via GameFly. Muhahahahaharrr. I've almost unlocked Drud, but finishing Mt. Liddelroch's FR with under 2 crashes is unreasonably hard >_<


----------



## Hottigress (Sep 1, 2009)

New Divide by Linkin Park. I hate that song with a passion, and my Mum sings it ALL the damn time


----------



## Attaman (Sep 1, 2009)

Andy Griffith Show Opening Theme.

All the more alarming that I have never watched the show.


----------



## Takun (Sep 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I been trying to find that remix. Do you know where it is?
> 
> 
> 
> Also that is a good game I used to be very good at it  but now I don't have it anymore I need to get it again




Is that the downhill bmx game?  I think I had the demo for it or something.

I really don't have a song stuck in my head currently.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 1, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Is that the downhill bmx game?  I think I had the demo for it or something.



Yes and it was great. Developed by the guys who did War of the Monsters


----------



## Takun (Sep 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Yes and it was great. Developed by the guys who did War of the Monsters



Oh fuck I played the demo for days.  I can imagine the full game.


----------



## Azure (Sep 2, 2009)

Killer Tofu by the Beets. Dammit.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 2, 2009)

Aerodynamic by Daft Punk


----------



## aftershok (Sep 2, 2009)

some re-mixified animated cake song thing,, keeps getting youtubed in my house,,


----------



## Matt (Sep 2, 2009)

I always have different songs stuck in my head. Right now, it's psychosocial by slipknot.


----------



## Fuzzeh-Richard (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kZ8U3WWHTU&feature=related
This. SegertÃ¥get by Maskinen. Swedish techno :V (Waaaay better than Basshunter, so I'm, not complaining)


----------



## pheonix (Sep 2, 2009)

I still have "it's a small world" stuck in my head from that terrible trip to Disney.


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right now, it'd have to be 'The Next Decade' by Gackt. His single just dropped so I've been listening to it for... a while now. ;p

And yes, I am a complete Japanophile. (Or would that be 'weeaboo'? XD)


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the damn teen titans theme song stuck in my head.



Nezumi7 said:


> And yes, I am a complete Japanophile. (Or would that be 'weeaboo'? XD)



Did someone just say "weeaboo?"


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 2, 2009)

Kings of Leon "Use somebody"


----------



## Barak (Sep 2, 2009)

Numa Numa.....II HATE THAT SONG |!!!!!


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 2, 2009)

Foo Fighters - "All My Life".. dunno why. x-X


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 2, 2009)

AERIALS - system of a down...


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 2, 2009)

bombers - david bowie


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 2, 2009)

Legend of Zelda (original 8-bit) theme

stuck on my head for a LONG time


----------



## Midna (Sep 2, 2009)

Battle for the sun Placebo


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 2, 2009)

Da Da Da - Trio.  

The original german version too.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 2, 2009)

Moonage Daydream - David Bowie

YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS CHRISPENGUIN :x


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 2, 2009)

Never Gonna Give You Up by you-know-who!


----------



## Iakesen (Sep 2, 2009)

Main Theme of Final Fantasy VII. The world map song in the game.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Save the World, Final Fantasy Legends II, can't help but whistle it at school and make my friend freak out cuz of it


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 2, 2009)

Regina Spektor - Samson


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 2, 2009)

The Lonely Island - "I'm On A Boat"

.. xD


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs65S-1o-Os&feature=rec-HM-fresh+divGet it out of my head


----------



## NukaXhownD (Sep 2, 2009)

Kyoujin said:


> The Lonely Island - "I'm On A Boat"
> 
> .. xD



Har, my friend at school tends to sing that out loud for no reason.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 2, 2009)

Right now, the main riff from "March of the Fire Ants" by Mastodon. So catchy. ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uShqlufsq5w


----------



## Lukar (Sep 2, 2009)

_Forgiven_ by Within Temptation.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 2, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Aerodynamic by Daft Punk


*I have had "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger" stuck in my head for about three days now ><*


----------



## Shotgunjim (Sep 2, 2009)

The theme from Battlefield 1942/43. Not that I'm complaining about it, it's epic as hell!


----------



## Zerig (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtDEmtwuTlI

This.

Mike Patton is one wierd guy.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 2, 2009)

Bandy said:


> *I have had "Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger" stuck in my head for about three days now ><*



Now I have "Superheroes" stuck in my head. Same band, folks. <3


----------



## Nezumi7 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks to going through *someone's* gallery, I now have 'Floorfiller' stuck in my head.

Again.

Every frickin' time I hear that song it forcibly takes up whatever was stuck in my head before it like some sort of ravenous beast. It's a little disturbing how easily it does it too.

Stupid disbanded Swedish teen pop group with the mesmerizing beats >_<


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 3, 2009)

Black Hole Sun by Soundgarden.


----------



## Teracat (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBPyxhG7cW0

I usually sing songs to get them out. With this, I am hopeless.


----------



## CatCase (Sep 4, 2009)

Halestorm - Get Off I even heard it while I was sleeping- is there no peace?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

No clue how, but I think its called "major tom, coming home".


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 4, 2009)

The Eagles- One of these nights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yo8pPsZpz0


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 4, 2009)

This Is What We Find - Ian Dury & The Blockheads

It's getting irritating now :x


----------

